
Good Words Gone Bad - kstra
https://www.reddit.com/r/PhantomForces/comments/4nwnnt/on_the_thirdparty_chat_filter/?st=irnqg2uk&sh=ab0e2f8d
======
brokenwren
My son plays Roblox and this is definitely a big issue. I basically had to
turn off his filter so he could play the game. Otherwise, the chat looks like
this:

Player1: "Can you promote me?" Player1: "Did you see that?"

Player2: "Yeah, just send me a message" Player2: "Did you see that?"

Player1: "Thanks!" Player1: "Did you see that?"

Pretty frustrating, even for a parent. Seems like their filtering technology
is just a total piece of junk.

~~~
robotdan
What happens when you turn it off? Does that mean your child can say anything
and receive anything from another user? Or is the incoming chat still
filtered?

------
robotdan
How can filter tech still suck so bad? My kids can't even use their chat
without looking they speak in hash tags.

Did they build this in house?

